# Company took my cash and went under - options?



## Atheos (6 Apr 2009)

Hi there, I am wondering if anyone would have any words of advice for me on this situation. Building a new house for a while now (self-build), nearly finished, but the company we were buying the doors from started being very unresponsive (not returning calls etc). 

Long story short, turns out they seem to have gone out of business, or are in the process of doing so now. I am in Galway, they are based in Derry. Fortunately during the process of getting the doors I ended up talking to the company in Germany who actually make the doors, this company in Derry was just a middle man sales company. Anyway, this guy in Derry had taken EUR3,250 up front for the doors, which the crew in Germany tell me they never saw. I had paid the remainder to the company in Germany by the time i found this out. I now have no doors, and no cash left for doors, unless i can get something back from this guy in Derry. 

However i have no way of contacting this guy in Derry (I have a mobile number Ire & UK but both ring out, and his office number same). I would just like to talk to him and find out exactly whats going on other than my own conjecturing at this point. I am assuming he has grabbed my cash and either gone under or done a runner. I am thinking along the lines of solicitor, or debt collection agency, but i don’t even have his address so not sure if either would take on a situation like this. Or is there some other avenue i should be exhausting first? 

Thanks for any words of advice, and for taking the time to read this i know its kinda long


----------



## Chris (7 Apr 2009)

You didn't pay by credit card did you? If you did, you can get onto your credit card provider and ask them to go down the line of a charge back. Otherwise I'd say you would be best off getting some legal advise. You could also check whether there is a register of companies filing for bankruptsy, at least then you know what's happened to the company.


----------



## iggy (7 Apr 2009)

Chris said:


> You didn't pay by credit card did you? If you did, you can get onto your credit card provider and ask them to go down the line of a charge back. Otherwise I'd say you would be best off getting some legal advise. You could also check whether there is a register of companies filing for bankruptsy, at least then you know what's happened to the company.


 
[broken link removed]


----------



## Sconhome (16 Apr 2009)

Sorry to hear of your trouble on this.
It may be worth the 4 hour drive to his door for face to face chat.
If it is a company you can get the directors home addresses through the company registration office for a small fee.
You may never get your money back, but you will have tried.


----------



## callaghanj (22 Apr 2009)

I work as an insolvency accountant in Derry....If you can let me have deatils of the company_  I will make some enquiries for you. Will be away from the office tho until tues of next week._


----------

